# Smartbet247com



## smartbet247com (Jan 26, 2022)

*Celta Vigo B – Real Union
Spain 3division group A 26.01.2022 (18:00h)*
Last 3 match 2h2:
Real Union 1-4 Celta Vigo B
Real Union 0-1 Celta Vigo B
Celta Vigo B 1-2 Real Union
Last 3 match for Celta:
San Sebastian 0-7 Celta
Celta 3-2 Logrones
Tudelano 2-0 Celta
Last 3 match for Real Union:
Cultural Leonesa 1-1 Real Union
Real Union 0-1 Eibar
Real Union 0-1 Extramadura

Here I will trust the home team , the second team of Celta, their away results have dropped recently and they have only 1 goal in the last 3 games and also 1 win in 5 games. Compared to the home team they are a much more experienced team , but definitely the pace in this game will be on Celta’s side , and their form is inspiring , especially after those 7 goals they scored in the last game , but somehow I would not relax looking for goals in this game , knowing that after such a defeat follows relaxation , but I will trust the young guys from Celta. Statistically it is a mistake to look for 1c , after all they are the strongest away side , but I hope I am right and their form has really dropped or it was just a fluke , but in my eyes a home success is not without logic.
*Celta Vigo B win @2.05 …
www.smartbet247.com - more analyses every day, luck to all *


----------



## smartbet247com (Jan 27, 2022)

*Jamaica – Mexico
World Cup Quailification 00:00h (28.01.2022)*
Last 3 match 2H2:
Mexico 2-1 Jamaica
Jamaica 1-0 Mexico
Mexico 0-0 Jamaica
Last 3 match for Jamaica:
Peru 3-0 Jamaica
Jamaica 1-1 USA
El Salvador 1-1 Jamaica
Last 3 match for Mexico:
Mexico 2-2 Chile
Canada 2-1 Mexico
USA 2-0 Mexico

Jamaica will be looking to continue this positive streak for them in this match , although the opponent on paper may not look easy , Merxico will be looking for their first win in a few matches otherwise their place will start to go cold. Although the good results for Jamaica leaves them far from the playoff spot. Defensively the team seems to have upgraded some things , but today the test is more serious and we will find out the real level of the team, because the match of Mexico is also important. In the last match only in the 89th minute they managed to take 3 points , and the hosts have hardly forgotten that painful loss and will give their best to come back. Leon Bailey will be absent for the hosts,which is not nice news,but at least Antonio will lead the attack,and he is not in bad form at all lately and poses quite a threat to any defense. Otherwise without the leverkusen player they lose a lot of speed and especially practicality. Jimenez and Lozano for the visitors will miss the game , both strikers are serious names in the team and often score goals , but let’s say they have enough options up front. Jamaica possible starting lineup: Blake; Brown, Moore, Pinnock, Lawrence; Stewart, Williams, Walker; Decordova-Reid, Flemmings, Antonio
Mexico possible starting lineup: Ochoa; Rodriguez, Araujo, Vasquez, Gallardo; Herrera, Alvarez, Pineda; Corona, Vega, Funes Mori … Mexico’s three offensive players are also quite dangerous and can wreak havoc on any defense. But given the home team’s form I wouldn’t trust Mexico , I think the best option here is to go for goals. Goal/goal against the home team’s performance in recent games is worth at over 2 odds. The other option that we see as interesting is corners for the away team Mexico , definitely with these wingers the game will be a bit more out on the flanks , leading to centuries to their center forward Mori. I expect cautious action from the Jamaican defenders and for the Aztecs to cover their line.
*Both teams to score @2,20
Mexico over 5,5 corners @2,00

Fluminense – Bangu
Brazil Campeonato Carioca 27.01.2022 23:30H*
Last 3 match 2H2:
Bangu 0-1 Fluminense
Bangu 1-5 Fluminense
Bangu 0-2 Fluminense
Last 3 match for Fluminense:
Fluminense 3-0 Chapocoense
Bahia 2-0 Fluminense
Atletico Mineiro 2-1 Fluminense
Last 3 match for Bangu:
Joinville 1-1 Bangu
Bangu 1-1 Joinville
Santo Andre 1-2 Bangu

For Fluminense over the years in this state league, their opponent has always been the most comfortable to play and they have great stats against them. A great draw to start the year convincingly and the bookmakers predictably offer a very low stake. The opponent last year in the division conceded 12 goals in 5 away games, they haven’t shown any special qualities and it’s perfectly reasonable that they will lose this game. The only danger is that the home side won’t take it seriously at all , but given their history and still first game of the year and in front of their own crowd they will want to put on a show in my opinion.
*Fluminense -1,5 asian handicap @1,77

www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jan 29, 2022)

*Cheltenham – Wigan
England League 1 15:00h (29.01.2022)*
Last match 2h2:
Wigan 2-0 Cheltenham
Last 3 match for Cheltenham:
Rotherham 1-0 Cheltenham
Cheltenham 1-1 Charlton
Cheltenham 1-1 Burton
Last 3 match for Wigan:
Wigan 1-0 Arsenal U21
Wigan 3-2 Gillingham
Morecambe 1-2 Wigan

It is clear that Wigan are one of the strongest teams this season in the league and together with the Black Cats are contenders for direct entry into the Championship. Only thing that worries me is this run of 7 consecutive wins in tournaments , too long for this division and I will run away looking for a bet on them , the hosts are in the golden mean , there won’t be any serious pressure and although they are much weaker in defence , they are not bad in attack , and they always start their games with gusto and aggression and often manage to lead at half time, but then they seem to close down and the game doesn’t go their way , and with such a pace they normally can’t last the whole game , it’s also been noticed lately that the visitors have been a bit cold on defense , so I think the odds of the home team scoring at halftime are a bit exaggerated and I think I’ll risk it.
*Cheltenham score 1st half @2,62.

Wycombe – MKD
England League 1 (15:00h) 29.01,2022*
Last 3 match 2h2:
MKD 2-1 Wycombe
MKD 1-0 Wycombe
MKD 2-0 Wycombe
Last 3 match for Wycombe:
Morecambe 3-2 Wycombe
Wycombe 2-0 Oxford
Bolton 0-2 Wycombe
Last 3 match for MKD:
Burton 0-1 MKD
MKD 0-1 Doncaster
Portsmouth 1-2 MKD

Knowing how fierce the competition is tomorrow these two teams enter into a direct clash for the top 3, with the visitors’ victory is a must. Two away games in a row they have taken and moved closer to the top spots,while Wickhambe lost valuable points against Morecambe. A strong start to the year for both teams,so I don’t think , it will be an easy game and no one will drop the hammer. Still not fatal so far though , they are 2t off second position , and the new away coach from the summer is having a phenomenal season , hardly anyone put them as a major playoff contender and has made a very cohesive and capable team. In the last game literally in the last minute they managed to take 3 points and that will lift the team’s spirits even more in trying to take another scalp in the face of Wickhambe. For the home side the only absentee is midfielder Dominic Gape , but he can’t find a place amongst the holders due to frequent visits to the infirmary. The coach is unlikely to change Joe Jacobsen, Ryan Tafazolli and Anthony Stewart the three in question in the centre of defence,he trusts these three constantly to hold the tightrope at the back and so far he is living up to his expectation. Although the visitors have had 3 players leave them now in January , they are also active in the loan market and have picked up some not bad lads , but it is unknown if they will fit in quickly and in these important games so there will certainly be some moments of weakness in some areas there too. Scott Twine is the big man for the visitors with 12 goals and 8 assists ranks among some of the most effective players in the league and is definitely a tough one to keep , otherwise no injured names mentioned , but these player changes are likely to upset the balance and harmony they had achieved .
Wycombe Wanderers possible starting lineup: Stockdale; Stewart, Tafazolli, Jacobsen; Grimmer, Mehmeti, Thompson, Obita; Hanlan, Akinfenwa, McCleary
MK Dons possible starting lineup: Cumming; Watson, O’Hora, Lewington, Harvey; McEachran, Coventry; Corbeanu, Twine, Parrott; Eisa
Definitely an interesting game, realistically the visitors have a lot to worry about if they don’t rally well on the pitch , danger can come from anywhere quite univeral players the home team have and in static situations , physics , speed very nasty team to play , but in my opinion better to look for goals in this game, wicomb with their 3-4-3 against a prepared team on the counter its masochism to trust them, bit low odds , but safer maybe. Wycombe with their way of playing against a waiting for their moment MKD,should make a lot of corners,then set pieces sometimes happen,the very structure of the team allows facilities and to look for such situations so the line is not high in this case.
*Over 2,5 goals @1,85
Over 5,5 corners for Wycombe @1,83*


----------

